# The 2012 scratch build/bash challenge - time to vote! for the winners



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

This year's entries were mostly done by novices. The rules were:
1. subject - A: modify (kitbash) a piece of rolling stock into a Maintenance of Way or other non-revenue item. B: Create a mini-scene with at least 1 human figure, or C: build a trackside support structure...
2 - The new expenditure limit was $10. - stuff already onhand counted as "free"
3. Challenge lasted 3 weeks 


So how'd they do?

Robert's








http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/123338/afv/topic/Default.aspx 


curlyp's









http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/123341/afv/topic/Default.aspx

pinewoods' (did not finish)









http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/123380/afv/topic/Default.aspx 


naptowneng's








http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/123321/afv/topic/Default.aspx

ddvoto's








http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/123274/afv/topic/Default.aspx



Now I'm asking the rest of you to vote on the winners of this years challenge. You can cast 2 votes this time - A: one vote for best overall... B: one vote for best use of materials.

To vote, simply reply to this thread, respond to the build threads listed, or send me a PM if you're shy. We'll let the voting run through Monday, 23-Jan-2012 at 12am (midnight) Pacific time.


Thanks to those who participated!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

curlyp's - best overall 

naptowneng's - best use of materials 

Some really great models were presented. I think everyone who submitted is a winner, as they now have a great model that they didn't have before. It was tough to choose, but the two above seemed to appeal to me best. 

Congrats to all, 
David Meashey


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats to all but I have to tip my hat to curlyp. Nicely done.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

2 votes to Jerry's from me. It was close to me on best overall. 

Thanks to all that did these projects and shared them with those of us that could not build anything to save their lives! 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I never got around to finishing weathering my entries Oh Well 

I'll vote for Roberts


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Curlyp's and Naptowneng


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Curlyp's and ddvoto's gets my vote 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Curlyp's and Naptowneng


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Curlyups for best overall.
Jerrys for best use of material.
Incredible work gentlemen.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Jerry's for the best use of [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Curlyp's and Naptowneng

chuckger


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Might as well post this here, my incomplete entry, its two mini wooden birdhouse from Michaels Craft Store I picked up for $5 each, I had the corrigated paper for the metal shed and the brick paper for the other, the shingles are from a free dollhouse download for asphalt shingles. One day I'll get around to finishing the, I just really caught up in building new building flats for the indoor layout .


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 23 Jan 2012 08:17 PM 










Gonna name the one on the left "Mae West"?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the winners of the 2012 MLS builder's challenge are.... 

curlyp for best overall.. 









and naptowneng for best use of materials.. 









Congratulations gentlemen! And a huge round of applause to all who tried! You all did very, very well! 

At the beginning I mentioned the possibility of prizes... well... (crickets chirping). 

Actually, I'm kidding. If you two gentleman will PM me your snail mail addresses there ARE two books here... and I'll let you two decide who gets which.


----------

